
S.F. startup Aardvark personalizes searching - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/03/13/BUG116DNLI.DTL
======
aristus
How can you write a 1,000-word article about a new search engine and _not
include the flipping URL_?

"Using an algorithm program..."

"Ventilla said the service is more personal and reliable..."

Never mind. The author hasn't used it, doesn't know his ass from his elbow and
is just parroting the CEO. Tech Journalism at its finest.

